# conco-bellatulum or wenshanense



## GaryB (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a number of plants labeled conco-bellatuam (or hybrids with conco-bellatuam as a parent) from Nick's "retirement" sale. Should they stay as labeled or be changed to wenshanense or Conco-bellatulum? I have read that conco-bellatuam was never formally accepted and that wenshanense is the correct name.

Is wenshanense still accepted to be a natural hybrid of concolor and bellatum?

I also read ( don't remember where, wish I did) that there is a difference between wenshanense and the made made Conco-bellatuam in that the yellow fades in Conco-bellatulum, but it doesn't in wenshanense. 

Thoughts?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2010)

I was wondering, if the yellow color fades in the man-made one how has it been determined that they are the same!?!?


----------



## GaryB (Oct 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I was wondering, if the yellow color fades in the man-made one how has it been determined that they are the same!?!?



Found it. In Koopowitz's book he states that the wild xconco-bellatulum resembles a large concolor and the yellow does not fade. The man-made hybrid is intermediate in shape between the two parents and thje color quickly fades to ivory.

So perhaps I have my answer. Don't change Conco-Bellatulum, but do change xconco-bellatulm to wenshanense.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 12, 2010)

Gary,

As far as I know, BOTH are acceptable names. The difference is that x wenshanense is mother nature's version of Conco-bellatulum. If a person does the magic, it's called Paph. Conco-bellatulum. If something with wings or more than two legs does it, it's Paph. x wenshanense. 

Concolor and bellatulum interbreed in the wild and x wenshanense can possibly be (concolor x bellatulum), ((concolor x bellatulum) x bellatulum), (concolor x (bellatulum x concolor)), etc... 

The deal with the x'es is something other botanical groups retain. Natural hybrids are often designated with a lower case x. Manmade hybrids are designated with an upper case X. If you look at rose listings, you might see x or X before grex names. In orchids, the capital X has been traditionally dropped (Paph. X Conco-bellatulum, for instance), but some folks carry the x for nat hybrids. On our tags, I insist that manmade hybrid parentage is separated with a X (not an x) such as Paph. Conco-bellatulum (Paph. concolor X Paph. bellatulum). 

Make sense?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes - it makes sense Ernie! No way was I about to change my tags, Nick has been around long enough to know & make the change if needed.


----------



## Pete (Oct 12, 2010)

ernie's got it. we as orchid people are such a charasmatic group we just must have everything organized and named and detailed. the brachypetalum species/natural hybrid/hybrid swarm group is unbelievable and likely still evolving/diverging in several directions..


----------

